# Crown the King: Ch'ella mi creda". Bjorling or Pertile



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have no idea how the vote will go on this!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

I honestly didn't have to listen to the two versions again. All along Bjoerling has been way ahead of the competition.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> I honestly didn't have to listen to the two versions again. All along Bjoerling has been way ahead of the competition.


When I started doing these I didn't include the video links, but some people enjoy listening to them again. I would have loved to have heard him live !!! By the way, I have been traveling to the other major UK cities on Youtube and have been amazed at how beautiful they are. It is not just London! Glasgow only has half a million people but it has a beautiful subway system!!!!!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> When I started doing these I didn't include the video links, but some people enjoy listening to them again. I would have loved to have heard him live !!! By the way, I have been traveling to the other major UK cities on Youtube and have been amazed at how beautiful they are. It is not just London! Glasgow only has half a million people but it has a beautiful subway system!!!!!


We are a very small country but there is a lot more to Britain than London.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 23, 2021)

Bjoerling for me!


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Bjorling has the sweeter voice but somehow it lacks emotion. 
Pertile bothers me with his last aspirate for effect which isn't necessary but the ease of the last high note and the rest of his delivery is from the heart so once again my vote goes to Pertile.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

Mr. Björling sings this very easily, beautifully, but I don't get the impression that he's about to be hanged and is saying goodbye to his beloved. His diction here, surprisingly, is rather vague.

Mr. Pertile, however, sounds as if he's on his last few minutes of life and is devastated. The very sound of his voice conveys it. The diction, as with all Italians, is impeccable. The sobs, well, this _is _ Italian opera and he's showing us his suffering!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Corelli is now ahead in the other thread. He gets my vote:






N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MAS said:


> Mr. Björling sings this very easily, beautifully, but I don't get the impression that he's about to be hanged and is saying goodbye to his beloved. His diction here, surprisingly, is rather vague.
> 
> Mr. Pertile, however, sounds as if he's on his last few minutes of life and is devastated. The very sound of his voice conveys it. The diction, as with all Italians, is impeccable. The sobs, well, this _is _ Italian opera and he's showing us his suffering!


This is exactly what I would have said. Bjorling was an impeccable singer whose very sound touches me whenever he opens his mouth, but Pertile is Ramirez/Johnson.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I voted for Jussi before and see no reason to change my mind here. Now if you'd add Corelli... but that's another story.


----------

